# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Φαίδρα [Ouzoud, Guido, Fedra, Robin Hood,  Peter Pan]

## xara

Το θυμόμαστε όλοι με νοσταλγία...
Που είναι τώρα;
Ονομάζεται Ouzoud και κάνει ενα λογκάδο δρομολόγιο Genoa - Tanger.

Route Genoa - Tanger

Building year 1974  
Building yard HDW Nobiskrug, Rendsburg, Germany  
Owner Messrs, Funtots, S.A. 
Operator COMANAV 
Length 149,9 m 
Breadth 23,98 m 
Draft 5,3 m 
GT 12.527 
Machinery Pielstick 
Speed 19 kn. 
Number of passengers 1.800 
Number of beds 712 
Number of cars 470 
Lanemetres ? 
Port of registry Panama 
Flag Panama 
Former names Guido (2004) 
Fedra (2004) - COMANAV
Fedra (2004) - Hellas Ferries
Fedra (2003) - CoTuNav (Tunisia ferries)
Fedra (2002-2003) - -
Fedra (2002) - CoTuNav (Tunisia ferries)
Fedra (2001-2002) - Hellas Ferries
Fedra (1993-2001) - Minoan Lines
Fedra (1992-1993) - TT-Line
Fedra (1987-1992) - Minoan Lines
Robin Hood (1986-1987) - TT-Line
Peter Pan (1974-1986) - TT-Line

Former owners Sea Hawk Marine (2002-2004)
Minoan Flying Dolphins Maritime S.A. (?-2002)
Minoan Lines (1987-?)
TT-Line (1974-1987) 
Sister ships Theofilos  

Photo: Minoan Lines 



Photo: Piet Sinke (Genoa 8/7-2005)

----------


## andreas

Πολύ πιο όμορφο ήταν με τον πρίγκιπα στο φουγάρο και ΜΙΝΟΑΝ στο πλάι!!

----------


## xara

> Πολύ πιο όμορφο ήταν με τον πρίγκιπα στο φουγάρο και ΜΙΝΟΑΝ στο πλάι!!


Συμφωνώ. Τώρα φαίνεται πολύ φτωχό...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Πολύ πιο όμορφο ήταν με τον πρίγκιπα στο φουγάρο και ΜΙΝΟΑΝ στο πλάι!!
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ. Τώρα φαίνεται πολύ φτωχό...


όνντως καμμία σχέση  :x

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΤΟ ΦΑΙΔΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΗ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΑΔΕΡΦΑΚΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ....Ε :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Ναί φίλε μου φυσικά και είναι!
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/nils_holgersson_1975.htm

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΤΕΛΗΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΓΑΤΟΝΙ :Cool:  . . .. . ΚΑΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΛΟΙ... :Wink:  ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΟΙΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΤΗ ΕΥΚΕΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΟΣΟ..................

----------


## gvaggelas

Πάντως μου φαίνεται πιο όμορφο με ανοιχτό το πίσω κατάστρωμα παρά με το 'κουτί' που πρόσθεσαν στον Θεόφιλο.

----------


## Νaval22

Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ ήταν πανέμορφο όσο φορούσε τα σινιάλα των Μινωικών απο κεί και πέρα θα έλεγα πως ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ήταν πολύ ομορφότερος και ας  είχε και το κουτί

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΠΩΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΟΗΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΒΙ 2 ΟΛΟΚΛΕΙΡΑ ΜΙΛΙΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ Η ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΙ ΚΑΘΙΣΤΕΡΙΣΗ ΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΚΗΞΗ ΤΑ 20 ΜΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΣΕ 12 ΩΡΕΣ ΜΕ 1 ΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ. ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ13.ΜΕ 14 ΩΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 16ΩΣ 17 ΜΙΛΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΤΕΡΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΙΝΤΕΡΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΕ 5.30 ΩΡΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΤΗ ΑΥΤΟ.ΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΤΕΡΙ ΑΚΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΤΕΡΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝΕ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΣΤΗΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΙΩΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΑΙΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 ΚΑΙ 2 ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΜΕΣΑ Η ΝΕΛ ΚΑΙ Ο Κ.ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ ΓΙΑΤΗ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΑΕΙ ΛΑΧΑΝΟ ΤΟ ΧΙΟΣ. Α ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΗΜΗΘΙΚΑ ΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΕΣ ΜΕΤΟΧΕΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΙ Ο Κ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΔΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΜΑΛΟΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΝ ΘΑΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ ΘΑ ΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΙ ΛΑΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΤΑΛΑ ΛΑ'Ι'ΚΗΣ ΒΑΣΗΣ ΞΥΠΝΙΣΤΕ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΓΑ:-x:-(:!:...........

----------


## Apostolos

Η όμορφη Φαίδρα στα πρώτα χρόνια της στην Ελλάδα. Θα μπορούσα να πώ το Jumbo Ferry της εποχής. 
Picture 300.jpg
Φώτο Π. Λελέκης

----------


## xiwtis81

Αξεχαστη η ΦΑΙΔΡΑ και ειμαι σιγουρος πως αν δεν ειχε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ το κουτι στα πισω του,θα ηταν ισος σε γοητεια!Εγω το εχω δει απο κοντα μονο οταν ταξιδευε ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ κ μαλιστα ευχομουν τοτε να το επαιρνε η ΝΕΛ να το ειχαμε συνεχεια απο κοντα!Κριμα που εφυγε...Παντως αν θυμαμαι καλα,ειχε 1-2 μιλακια παραπανω απ τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ...Καλυτερη συντηρηση μηχανων ισως :Confused:

----------


## geogre222

edo einai me tin onomasia OUZOUD to 2006
tha elega oti o theofilos mipos einai pio poli prosegmenos apo to fedra?emfanisiaka

----------


## El Greco

tora, safos einai pio prosegmeno to Theofilos,  den thelo na ksero se ti katastasi vriskonte ta esoterika tou.

----------


## Νaval22

Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να βλέπαμε εσωτερικές φωτο του σα ΦΑΙΔΡΑ ώστε να κάναμε τη σύγκριση με ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ

----------


## helatros68

Δυο φωτογραφιες του Φαιδρα απο το λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας τον Ιουλιο του 1989 (φωτο απο βιντεο).

----------


## geogre222

gia na doume kai ena video tou ploiou san PETER PAN to 1981  opos anaferete
http://youtube.com/watch?v=B1P0pziM510

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερό!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## helatros68

Ενα συντομο clip του Φαιδρα στην Ηγουμενιτσα τον Ιουλιο του 1989
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNabBy7s1C8

----------


## Leo

Τελικά μου φαίνεται ότι ο φίλος helatros68 είναι κρυφό χαρτί... :Very Happy: , όλο εκπλήξεις!!

----------


## raflucgr

in genova on 22/02/08.

Lucas

IMG_0348b.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

thanks a lot raflucgr, she still looks good.

----------


## raflucgr

yes, her owners seems to look after well, and that's a very good thing. It was funny to see some some signs of the past under, as under the name Ouzoud, we can still read FEDRA IRAKLIO :Smile: .

----------


## a.molos

Στο διαυλο Ηγουμενίτσας.

fedra.jpg

----------


## Leo

Το αγαπημένο μου, εξ ονόματος τουλάχιστον!

----------


## a.molos

Και μια φωτο απο τη δεξαμενή του Περάματος πριν απο 20 χρόνια.

----------


## polykas

Ωραία φωτό.Αρκετά παλιά.

----------


## Haddock

Επιμένουμε Ιόνιο για τα γαλαζοπράσινα νερά του και τα καταπράσινα τοπία του. Η επιβλητική Φαίδρα το 1992 με το σινιάλο της Minoan, στην όμορφη Ηγουμενίτσα.
Διακρίνονται το Pearl Willian και το Catamaran Santa Eleonora.



Πηγη:flickr.com

----------


## kastro

Είχε και ο Θεόφιλος τέτοια πρύμνη;Όταν ναυπηγύθηκε

----------


## Νaval22

ακιβώς ίδια ήταν τα πλοία,αργότερα στο θεόφιλος προεκταθηκαν τα deck στη πρυμνη για να πατήσει το κουτί

----------


## dimitris!

Mπορεί να είναι λίγο άκυρη ερώτηση:Πριν τη έλευση της Αρετούσας το 1995 ποιά ήταν η ναυαρχίδα της Minoan???Το γράφω εδώ γιατι προσωπικά θα έλεγα την Φαίδρα μας

----------


## Leo

Επειδή είχε την Υψηλότερη τσιμινιέρα όπως του αδελφού της και δεν έιχε το κουτί στην πρύμη, αλλά και το ωραιότερο Ελληνικότατο όνομα γυναίκας (το πλέον αγαπημένο μου αρχαίο Ελληνικό όνομα). Μαζί σου κι εγώ dimitris!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Mπορεί να είναι λίγο άκυρη ερώτηση:Πριν τη έλευση της Αρετούσας το 1995 ποιά ήταν η ναυαρχίδα της Minoan???Το γράφω εδώ γιατι προσωπικά θα έλεγα την Φαίδρα μας


 
Και εγώ αυτό θα έλεγα και όντως έτσι ήταν μέχρι το '90-'91...
Μετά σαν να είχαν το Ν Καζαντζάκης για ναυαρχίδα... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Το Φαίδρα στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.......29 Μαίου 2002
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)
Αμέσως μετά έφυγε με τρίμηνη ναύλωση στην Co.Tu.Nav.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16281

----------


## kastro

> Το Φαίδρα στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.......29 Μαίου 2002
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)
> Αμέσως μετά έφυγε με τρίμηνη ναύλωση στην Co.Tu.Nav.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16281


Η TUNISIA FERRIES είναι που ναυλώνει κάθε καλοκαίρι τον Βενιζέλο,είχα βρει μια φωτογραφία του Φαίδρα με αυτά τα σινιάλα στο internet αλλά δεν θυμάμαι από που,και ούτε την πήρα γιατί δεν ήταν πολύ καθαρή. :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ο φίλος μας εδώ έχει μερικές...

http://matteosgallery.fotopic.net/c1110474.html

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφία της Φαίδρας πρίν απο 10 χρόνια περίπου..
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16544

----------


## theofilos-ship

vaporara me ta ola tou exw to tefxos spiti mou xe xe xe...

----------


## vinman

To Φαίδρα απο το εξώφυλλο του φυλλαδίου των Μινωικών του 1988!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20396




Φωτογραφία απο τον χώρο της ρεσεψιόν μέσα απο φυλλάδιο που είχε εκδόσει η εταιρεία για το πλοίο τον Ιούλιο του '99...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20414



Και το πλάνο του πλοίου...
Το φυλλάδιο έγραφε ως τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του:
Μήκος 148.90μ,πλάτος 23.98μ,μέγιστη ταχύτητα 20 κόμβοι,1500 επιβάτες σε 922 κρεββάτια και 520 αυτοκίνητα.



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20415

----------


## manolis m.

Sto plano vlepw pws eixe kai pisina sto deck panw apo tin gefira! Mallon edw tha egine auti i prothiki ypothetw mias kai to Fedra & to adelfaki tou Thefilos eixan pisina apo tin mana tous ''katampara''!

----------


## Νaval22

τι λες τώρα? πάντα έψαχνα εσωτερικές του φαίδρα πολύ καλή φωτογραφία για να συκρίνουμε με το αντίστοιχο εσωτερικό του θεόφιλου,το φαίδρα δείχνει λίγο καλύτερο νομίζω  :Smile:

----------


## vinman

@Μanolis m,υπάρχει φωτογραφία και απο την πισίνα του Φαίδρα...Σε λιγάκι θα την ανεβάσω...!!
@Stefanosp,αν θές να ανεβάσω υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του...!!

----------


## manolis m.

Kane ta kai ta dyo Vinman!Se euxarsitw !

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ανέβασε ανέβασε. Μην μας αφήνεις στα κρύα του λουτρού. :Wink:

----------


## kastro

> τι λες τώρα? πάντα έψαχνα εσωτερικές του φαίδρα πολύ καλή φωτογραφία για να συκρίνουμε με το αντίστοιχο εσωτερικό του θεόφιλου,το φαίδρα δείχνει λίγο καλύτερο νομίζω


Το Φέδρα δείχνει σίγουρα καλύτερο και πιό όμορφο με αυτήν την πρύμνη.

----------


## Speedkiller

Αλλά σίγουρα όχι στην πλώρη την περίοδο που η μπογιά στις άγκυρες έφτανε μέχρι την ίσαλο...

----------


## vinman

Η εξωτερική πισίνα απο το φυλλάδιο του '88!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20428


Καμπίνα Lux και Self-service



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20429Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20430




...και το εστιατόριο...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20431

----------


## manolis m.

Pisteuw oti oi xwroi ontws einai ligo kaliteroi apo ou Theofilara! Wraia i ekswteriki pisina tou prostateumeni kai me anemothorakes. Euxarstoume Vinman!

----------


## vinman

Ακόμα τρείς φωτογραφίες απο εσωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου μέσα απο τα φυλλάδια των Μινωικών του 1987 και 1988!
Βλέπουμε ένα απο τα σαλόνια του,τις θέσεις πούλμαν και μία τετράκλινη εσωτερική καμπίνα!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20581


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20582


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20583

----------


## vinman

Kαι άλλη μία φωτογραφία απο την μπροσούρα του 1988!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21300

----------


## Apostolos

Το βαποράκι το πέρασα πρίν 15 μέρες περίπου στο Γιβραλτάρ οπου ταξίδευε απο Tanger για Γένοβα. 19,5 μιλάκια/ω και με πολλα πολλά φώτα...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Για τους φίλους της Φέδρας, κάποιες φωτό που είχα τραβήξει το καλοκαίρι του 91 απο το κατάστρωμα του Λισσός...η πανέμορφη Φέδρα στην εξίσου υπέροχη Ηγουμενίτσα. Συγνώμη αν η ποιότητα δεν είναι πολύ καλή, το scanner φταίει :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Fedra1.JPG

Fedra2.JPG

Fedra3.JPG

----------


## kastro

Η τρίτη φωτογραφία είναι διαφωτιστική,το Φαίδρα δεν είχε ραμπάκι επιβατών;

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το Φαίδρα όντως δεν είχε ξεχωριστή ράμπα για τους επιβάτες στην πρύμνη, κ αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν πρέπει να είχε ουτε κάποια πλαινή ράμπα, όπως είχε πχ το Άπτερα. Για το αν είχε ή όχι πλαινή ράμπα το Φαίδρα δεν είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος, έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια, ίσως μπορεί να μας το επιβεβαιώσει και κάποιος άλλος φίλος του forum :Smile:

----------


## theofilos-ship

to fedra exei plainh rampa gia epivates.oxi omos prima.kati pou kanane sto theofilos meta thn metaskevi tou.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Thanks για την διευκρινιση φιλε μου, δεν ημουν σιγουρος γι αυτο ζητησα να μας διαφωτισει καποιος που ισως ειχε γνώση του συγκεκριμένου θέματος :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

Chris πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες

----------


## Chris_Chania

Σ ευχαριστώ φίλε scoufgian. Τις είχα τραβήξει πριν πολλα χρόνια και τωρα μεσα απο αυτο το φορουμ σκέφτηκα να τις μοιραστω με όλους εσας που έχουμε την ίδια αγαπη, τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία...  :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες φίλε Chris! Ειδικά η πρώτη ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Σ ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φιλε Appia, χαίρομαι που σας αρέσουν :Smile:

----------


## sea_serenade

> Συγνώμη αν η ποιότητα δεν είναι πολύ καλή, το scanner φταίει


Chris συγχαρητήρια, απίθανη φωτό. Κερδίζεις δώρο ένα καινούργιο scanner ώστε να μας σκανάρεις και άλλες όμορφες φωτο από εκείνο το ταξίδι σου με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chris_Chania

Οκ φιλε, thanks!!! θα σου δωσω τη διευθυνση μου για να μου στειλεις το σκανερ-δωρο κ θα μαστε οκ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Χαιρομαι πραγματικα που σας αρεσουν οι φωτο αυτες, τις ειχα στα συρταρια, πιστευοντας οτι δεν θα εβρισκα παρεα να τις μοιραστω.Τελικα αποδεικνυεται οτι υπαρχουν αρκετοι φιλοι με την ιδια αγαπη για τα καραβια κ χαιρομαι πολυ γι αυτο :Smile:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια

----------


## Appia_1978

Το γενικό πλάνο του πλοίου. Ελπίζω να φαίνεται κάπως ... Προσέξτε τις επίφοβες καμπίνες κάτω από το γκαράζ, στις οποίες κατέβαινες λες και πήγαινες σε ατομικό καταφύγιο :mrgreen: 
Fedra Kopie.jpg

----------


## karystos

Το Φαίδρα αποπλέει από τη Βενετία τον Αύγουστο του 1996 φωτογραφημένο από την πλατεία του San Marco 
41-06-N.jpg

----------


## nickosps

> Το Φαίδρα αποπλέει από τη Βενετία τον Αύγουστο του 1996 φωτογραφημένο από την πλατεία του San Marco
> 
> 
> 41-06-N.jpg


Πωπω κοιτάχτε κόσμο που έχει πάνω ο βάπορας!!! Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Το Φαίδρα αποπλέει από τη Βενετία τον Αύγουστο του 1996 φωτογραφημένο από την πλατεία του San Marco
> 
> 
> 41-06-N.jpg


ομορφη φωτογραφια,  με το πλοιο αλλα και γενικα οπως απεικονιζονται στη φωτο οι ανθρωποι και το μερος εκεινης της εποχης.

----------


## scoufgian

> Το Φαίδρα αποπλέει από τη Βενετία τον Αύγουστο του 1996 φωτογραφημένο από την πλατεία του San Marco
> 
> 
> 41-06-N.jpg


αλλη μια φωτογραφια που δεν χορταινεις να τη βλεπεις.ο πριγκηπας των μινωικων στο φουγαρο καμαρωνοντας αναμεσα στο πληθος.........τι ωραια εικονα!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Η φαιδρα βορεια της Κρήτης και αρκετα κοντα σ'αυτήν!!!Κανεις με τηλεσκοπιο να την βγαλει???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28495

----------


## despo

Μηπως πάει για επισκευή στην Αίγυπτο, αφου η εδρα της εταιρείας ειναι εκει ?.

----------


## Dimitrios Angelis

Afti tin stigmi pernai apo ta ellinika mas idata to proin FEDRA!
Exei ginei kapia naulosi?

----------


## BULKERMAN

φιλε Δημητρη απο οτι βλεπω στο marinetraffic εχει προορισμο το Port Said της Αιγυπτου.τωρα γιατι περναει πανω απο την Κρητη δεν ξερω...

----------


## esperos

> φιλε Δημητρη απο οτι βλεπω στο marinetraffic εχει προορισμο το Port Said της Αιγυπτου.τωρα γιατι περναει πανω απο την Κρητη δεν ξερω...


Έ  για  να  χαιρετίσει  τα  παλιά  του  αφεντικά  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μηπως πάει για επισκευή στην Αίγυπτο, αφου η εδρα της εταιρείας ειναι εκει ?.


μαλλον γιατι κατι βλεπω για Πορτ Σαιντ

----------


## BULKERMAN

το αδελφακι του ψαχνει αλλα αυτο μαραζωνει ακινητοποιημενο..λες να τα πουνε απο κοντα στην Αιγυπτο? :Wink:

----------


## Dimitrios Angelis

Ola einai pithana!Pantos then echo dei kamia photo sto forum apo ta dio aderfakia masi sto forum!Yparxei kamia? :Smile:

----------


## BULKERMAN

την απαντηση θα στη δωσουν οι λατρεις του καραβιου.

----------


## Νaval22

> Ola einai pithana!Pantos then echo dei kamia photo sto forum apo ta dio aderfakia masi sto forum!Yparxei kamia?


μπορεί να υπάρχουν και πιο πρόσφατες,εδώ μια στα πολύ νιάτα τους 
πηγή facta
peter_nils_1974_75_2.jpg

μήπως όμως τα ποστ να μεταφερθούν στο αντίστοιχο θέμα του φαίδρα στα ιστορικά?

----------


## heraklion

Κάποια στιγμή το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ είχε πάει Χίο-Μυτητήνη για την HELLAS FERRIES. Ίσως κάποιος να έχει τραβηξει φώτο με τα δύο μαζί. :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

μου φαινεται οτι καπου τα εχω δει το ενα διπλα στο αλλο αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## moutsokwstas

τωρα που σιγουρευτικα, ειναι στο δελτιο μυτιληνης.

----------


## karystos

Τα δυο αδέλφια στον Πειραιά τραβηγμένα από το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟΣ. Μεσημέρι Σεπτεμβρίου του 2001. 
46-31-N.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Απιστευτη  φωτο,μπραβο φιλε karystos :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Βλέπω ότι το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ έχει ποιό σπαθάτη πλώρη.:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Τα δυο αδέλφια στον Πειραιά τραβηγμένα από το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟΣ. Μεσημέρι Σεπτεμβρίου του 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> 46-31-N.jpg


φιλε karystos ολα τα περιμενα αλλα αυτο ηταν λουκουμι......με την ευκαιρια να μας ανεβασει και καποιος φιλος ,συνδυασμο ταξιαρχη με μυτιληνη ή τεο, στις ιδιες ακριβως θεσεις της Ηετιωνιας ακτης

----------


## Νaval22

> Βλέπω ότι το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ έχει ποιό σπαθάτη πλώρη.:mrgreen:


τι εννοείς αφού είναι ολοίδια η πλώρη όπως και όλο το άλλο σκαρί

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Τα δυο αδέλφια στον Πειραιά τραβηγμένα από το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟΣ. Μεσημέρι Σεπτεμβρίου του 2001.
> 
> 
> 46-31-N.jpg


στη συγκεκριμενη φωτο θεωρω οτι ο τεο ειναι πιο ομορφος.

----------


## Νaval22

ε καλά τώρα,τα ευκόλως ενοούμενα παραλείπονται,μόνο και μόνο που το Φαίδρα δεν έχει μουστάκια φτάνει,για υπερτερεί ο theo,πάντως είναι ολοφάνερο πως αυτά τα δύο πλοία είναι γεννημένα για να έχουν τα κλασσικά μουστάκια τους δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι τα είχαν απο κατασκευής τους,όταν δεν τα έχουν η πλώρη τους χάνει όλη την ομορφιά της  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

> τι εννοείς αφού είναι ολοίδια η πλώρη όπως και όλο το άλλο σκαρί


Πάντως το Φαίδρα φαινόταν πάντα ποιό ξεσαβούρωτο... Ισως λόγω υπερκατασκευών να είχε ο Τεο μόνιμο ballast

----------


## sea_serenade

Θυμάμαι ένα περιστατικό με το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ στην Ηγουμενίτσα κάπου στις αρχές του 1990 ή και λίγο νωρίτερα....... Κατά την επιβίβαση των οχημάτων, ανέβασαν στο πάνω γκαράζ του πλοίου ένα μεγάλο φορτηγό με βαρύ φορτίο το οποίο κανονικά έπρεπε να μείνει στο κάτω γκαράζ. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να υποχωρήσει ένα μέρος του επάνω γκαράζ και όπως καταλαβαίνεται τα οχήματα που βρισκότανε στο κυρίως γκαράζ έγιναν σούπα . Μιλάμε για ΤΟΝ χαμο..... Την επόμενη μέρα, ήρθε στην Ηγουμενίτσα ο ίδιος ο Σφηνιάς να επιθεωρήσει την κατάσταση. Το τι άκουσε το πλήρωμα θεωρώ περιττό να αναφέρω...Ύστερα απ' αυτό το βαπόρι έμεινε για κανα 2μερο στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## Apostolos

Ειχε το Φαιδρα πάνω γκαραζ??? Νομίζω μονο car decks και δεν χωρανε στο υψος φορτηγο

----------


## opelmanos

ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΑΙΔΡΑ?   ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΝΕΡΑ  ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ? Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΦΟΡΑ . ΟΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΎ:ΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ

----------


## theofilos-ship

DSC01965.JPG

----------


## Leo

> DSC01965.JPG


Φίλε theofilos-ship. παρακαλώ να αναγράψεις την πηγή των φωτογραφιών του πλοίου ή αν είναι δικές σου γράψε μας δυό λόγια πως προέκυψαν...

----------


## theofilos-ship

Και οι 2 photo απο Fedra ειναι απο περιοδικο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το Φαίδρα αποπλέει από τη Βενετία τον Αύγουστο του 1996 φωτογραφημένο από την πλατεία του San Marco
> 
> 
> 41-06-N.jpg


 ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑΡΙΚΗ,ΑΓΑΠΗΣΙΑΡΙΚΗ,ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΙΚΗ,ΦΟΒΕΡΗ,ΧΑΛΑ  ΡΩΤΙΚΗ,ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΝΗ  και πολλά αλλά που δεν μπορούν να ειπωθούν γι'αυτή τη φώτο!!!!ΤΕΛΕΙΑ

----------


## theofilos-ship

H ΠΟΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ.


DSC01976.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Κι άλλη σπάνια φώτο των δυο αδερφών...

----------


## opelmanos

γνωριζει κανενας που βρισκεται η φαιδρα τωρα?αν υπαρχουν νεα τα λετε οκ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FEDRA μια φωτο καταπλωρη του 1998 αφιερωμενη στον φιλο capten 4 που ειναι απο τα πολυ αγαπημενα-ταξιδεμενα βαπορια του

----------


## opelmanos

> FEDRA μια φωτο καταπλωρη του 1998 αφιερωμενη στον φιλο capten 4 που ειναι απο τα πολυ αγαπημενα-ταξιδεμενα βαπορια του


Ολο εκπλήξεις είσαι. Ρίξε όσες έχεις για αυτό το πλοίο .

----------


## tahitioforos

Κατα τυχη το βρηκα παλιοι καλοι καιροι:-P
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt6h_TK6PIo

----------


## kapas

> Κατα τυχη το βρηκα παλιοι καλοι καιροι:-P
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt6h_TK6PIo


 ο τυπας με την τρομπετα που κολαει?? ο attilio ειναι?? :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

Kαλά όλα αυτά .Τώρα όμως τι γίνεται μ'αυτό το πλοίο?ΣΕ ποιά χώρα βρίσκεται?Ταξιδεύει η είναι παροπλοισμένο?

----------


## crow

Σουρουπο στον Πειραια...

----------


## opelmanos

H ΦΑΙΔΡΟΥΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΤΟ 2001 όταν έκανε ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ

ΚΑΙ ακόμα μια στην Αγκόνα

----------


## Appia_1978

Πάρα πολύ όμορφη εικόνα, φίλε μου  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 




> ΚΑΙ ακόμα μια στην Αγκόνα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37730

----------


## moutsokwstas

υπηρξε ποτε προθεση της ναυτιλιακης στη μυτιληνη, να αγορασει το φιαδρα ωστε να το διπλαρωσει με τον θεοφιλο η, δεν ηταν στα πλανα της λογω της υπαρξης του μυτιληνη?

----------


## opelmanos

Δυστιχώς δεν υπήρξε καθόλου στα σχέδια της εταιρείας να το αγοράσει.Εφυγε από την Ελλάδα ανεκμετάλευτο

----------


## DimitrisT

γνωρίζει κανείς που βρίσκεται το πλοίο , αν ταξιδεύει ή είναι παροπλισμένο???

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ειναι Αιγυπτο παροπλισμενο.

----------


## cpt babis

δεν ειχε παει για να κανει τη ετησια του?

----------


## Naias II

Ταξιδεύει με το όνομα Ouzoud σημαίας Παναμά και σύμφωνα με το ais εθεάθη πριν 6 μέρες στη Αίγυπτο.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Ταξιδεύει με το όνομα Ouzoud σημαίας Παναμά και σύμφωνα με το ais εθεάθη πριν 6 μέρες στη Αίγυπτο.


να σαι καλά για την ενημέρωση φίλε Naias II,σε ευχαριστώ .

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι για του λόγου το αληθές

----------


## DimitrisT

να σαι καλά φίλε opelmanos,πολύ καλές οι φωτο  σε ευχαριστώ. :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Kαι για του λόγου το αληθέςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 37887
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37888
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37889


 φιλε opelmanos βαζε πηγες οταν ανεβαζεις φωτογραφιες που δεν ανηκουν σε σενα.

----------


## moutsokwstas

τουλαχιστον στη φαιδρα, τα μουστακια δεν τα αφαιρεσαν....

----------


## a.molos

Υψώσανε την ξένη σημαία, αλλάξανε το νηολόγιο (οχι όμως και το όνομα του ακόμη), σβύσανε με μπογιά άσπρη και το σινιάλο της εταιρείας, σηκώσανε την μία μπουκαπόρτα,σχεδόν έτοιμο,  σε λίγο θα φύγει για πάντα απο την Ελλάδα με άλλο όνομα και "βαμμένο κόκκινο φουγάρο". Μια ένδοξη εποχή κατεβάζει αυλαία.

----------


## opelmanos

4 φωτο παρμένες απο το www.faktaomfartyg.se. ΣΤΗ τελευταία το πλοίο σε ρόλο παγοθραυστικού:mrgreen:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Υψώσανε την ξένη σημαία, αλλάξανε το νηολόγιο (οχι όμως και το όνομα του ακόμη), σβύσανε με μπογιά άσπρη και το σινιάλο της εταιρείας, σηκώσανε την μία μπουκαπόρτα,σχεδόν έτοιμο,  σε λίγο θα φύγει για πάντα απο την Ελλάδα με άλλο όνομα και "βαμμένο κόκκινο φουγάρο". Μια ένδοξη εποχή κατεβάζει αυλαία.


Στην Δραπετσωνα..ειχα παει :Sad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> 4 φωτο παρμένες απο το www.faktaomfartyg.se. ΣΤΗ τελευταία το πλοίο σε ρόλο παγοθραυστικού:mrgreen:


 παρατηρωντας τους καταπελτες στην πρωτη φωτο, θελω να μαθω αν ετσι ηταν απο την αρχη η, εγινε προσθηκη αργοτερα γιατι υπαρχει μια διαφορα με το αδερφακι τον τεο.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> παρατηρωντας τους καταπελτες στην πρωτη φωτο, θελω να μαθω αν ετσι ηταν απο την αρχη η, εγινε προσθηκη αργοτερα γιατι υπαρχει μια διαφορα με το αδερφακι τον τεο.


Δεν ειχε κρεμαστα πεδιλα τα βαλανε οταν το αγορασε η minoan.Ειχε σαν του θεοφιλος  που τα ανεβαζουνε για να κλεισει ο καταπελτης.Οπως και στον θεοφιλο ανοιξαν πορτες για επιβατες ενω στο φαιδρα επιβιβαση απο καταπελτη.Αυτα απο εμενα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## a.molos

Κλασσική ΦΑΙΔΡΑ των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ, στην Ηγουμενίτσα,  παρέα με  το ΚΡΗΤΗ  ΙΙ της ΑΝΕΚ. Η "μάχη της Κρήτης" στην Αδριατική.

----------


## moutsokwstas

ιστορικη πλεον φωτογραφια του ανταγωνισμου, απο τη μερια της αδριατικης

----------


## sea_serenade

Επίσης, το Ρ/Κ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ (σημερινό ΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΙΑΣ) του Μαραγκόπουλου δεμένο στο λιμάνι...........Όλα τα λεφτά η φωτό Αντώνη και όπως είπε και ο moutsokwstas, ιστορική πια!!!

----------


## a.molos

Βρήκα μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ, ψάχνωντας για φωτό άλλων πλοίων της Αdriatica. Η 1η στην Πάτρα, δίπλα στον πιονέρο των νεότευκτων Superfast I. Στην 2η το πλοίο στο δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας.

----------


## Apostolos

Προς πώληση το αγαπημενο σκαρι και αρκετοι Ελληνες μνηστήρες! Λέτε?

----------


## Speedkiller

Μακάρι Απόστολε!!!Μακάρι!!!Να ξαναδούμε κοντα αυτά τα μοναδικά αδερφάκια πάλι.... :Cool:

----------


## Rocinante

> Βρήκα μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ, ψάχνωντας για φωτό άλλων πλοίων της Αdriatica. Η 1η στην Πάτρα, δίπλα στον πιονέρο των νεότευκτων Superfast I. Στην 2η το πλοίο στο δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας.


Φιλε συνονοματε οποτε βλεπω δικο σου ποσταρισμα ξερω το αποτελεσμα αν και παντα σκεφτομαι " Τι να βρηκε αραγε παλι ψαχνοντας και που ???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Δεν πειραζει ομως καλυτερα ετσι γιατι ποιος ξερει τι θα παθαιναμε αν μας πεταγες πολλες μαζι ειδικα σαν αυτες τωρα τελευταια.
Σε υπερευχαριστουμε.

----------


## opelmanos

> Προς πώληση το αγαπημενο σκαρι και αρκετοι Ελληνες μνηστήρες! Λέτε?


Αντε ευκαιρία να κάνει το ντου η ΝΕΛ να προσθέσει άλλο ένα πλοίο στο στόλο της.Λέω εγώ τώρα..

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Προς πώληση το αγαπημενο σκαρι και αρκετοι Ελληνες μνηστήρες! Λέτε?


 γνωριζουμε το ονομα κανενος εξ αυτων των μνηστηρων? :Surprised:

----------


## a.molos

Πράγματι έτσι είναι, γιατί ενω ψάχνω τα ίδια κουτιά συνέχεια, κάθε φορά βρισκω και κάτι που ζητούσα αλλά δεν το επέλεξα στο προηγούμενο ξεψάχνισμα. Για παραδειγμα οι 2 επόμενες φωτό που είναι συνέχεια απο προηγούμενη που ανέβασα. Στην 1η το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ έχει ακόμη σινιάλα σε πλάι και φουγάρο, ενώ στη 2η είναι  ασπρισμένα. Εντύπωση μου έκανε ότι το νηολόγιο δεν γράφτηκε πρόχειρα αλλά με την ίδια γραμματοσειρά (αρχαική?) του ονόματος ( FEDRA KINGSTOWN)

----------


## polykas

_Aντώνη, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ, για το όμορφο υλικό που μας προσφέρεις._

----------


## Naias II

Καραβολατρικά θα ήταν σούπερ να έρθει το βαπόρι στην Ελλάδα, από την άλλη όμως θα ήταν μείον να φέρνουμε παλιά βαπόρια και να πηγαίνουμε πίσω και όχι μπροστά.
Μην καταντίσουμε χώρα τριτοκοσμική στο τέλος  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Καραβολατρικά θα ήταν σούπερ να έρθει το βαπόρι στην Ελλάδα, από την άλλη όμως θα ήταν μείον να φέρνουμε παλιά βαπόρια και να πηγαίνουμε πίσω και όχι μπροστά.
> Μην καταντίσουμε χώρα τριτοκοσμική στο τέλος


Αμα του αξίζει να έρθει γιατί όχι?Εγώ προσωπικά το εύχομαι γιατί θέλω πολύ να ταξιδέψω με αυτό.Είναι αντίγραφο του ΤΕΟ.Τα καλύτερα ωραιότερα και συναρπαστικά καράβια που περάσαν στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ  δίχως υπερβολή πιστεύω.Και αποδειχθήκαν πολύ γερά σκαριά με βάση τον ΤΕΟ

----------


## Speedkiller

To φαίδρα είναι του 74 αν δεν κάνω λάθος άρα ο Θεόφιλος μάλλον είναι αντίγραφο της.... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> To φαίδρα είναι του 74 αν δεν κάνω λάθος άρα ο Θεόφιλος μάλλον είναι αντίγραφο της....


Σωστός Κώστα .Αυτά τα πλοία πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να διασωθούν κάποτε και να γίνουν πλωτά μουσεία

----------


## Naias II

> Αυτά τα πλοία πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να διασωθούν κάποτε και να γίνουν πλωτά μουσεία


Σε αυτό συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω  :Cool:

----------


## Rocinante

Βρε παιδια τι λετε τωρα;
Ξεχασατε οτι ζουμε στην Ελλαδα;
Εδω δεν εγινε με το Γεωργιος Εξπρες, το Κεφαληνια και με τοσα αλλα ιστορικα πλοια. Θα αρχισω και εγω να λεω το Πηνελοπη Α. ο ενας το Superferry II ο αλλος τον Πηγασσο και παει λεγοντας. Εδω ενα Liberty μας εδωσαν και δεν ξερουμε τι να το κανουμε.
Και μιλατε και για 2 πλοια !!!

----------


## Naias II

Γενικά όχι μόνο η Ελλάδα αλλά και οι άλλες χώρες δεν κρατάνε ΟΛΑ τα πλοία τους να τα κάνουν μουσείο, διότι δεν υπάρχει νόημα να επενδύουν λεφτά. Δεν τους νοιάζει ας πούμε τώρα επειδή κάποιοι είναι καραβολάτρες. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό θα έπρεπε να κρατάνε τράκτορες, αεροπλάνα κλπ

----------


## Rocinante

> Γενικά όχι μόνο η Ελλάδα αλλά και οι άλλες χώρες δεν κρατάνε ΟΛΑ τα πλοία τους να τα κάνουν μουσείο, διότι δεν υπάρχει νόημα να επενδύουν λεφτά. Δεν τους νοιάζει ας πούμε τώρα επειδή κάποιοι είναι καραβολάτρες. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό θα έπρεπε να κρατάνε τράκτορες, αεροπλάνα κλπ


Εγω ξερεις τι θα ηθελα να δω;
Να δω μαζι υπο τη μορφη ιστορικου ναυτικου παρκου. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ - ΒΕΛΟΣ- ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΗΛΙΣΣΙΟΣ - HELLAS LIBERTY -Και ενα πλοιο της ακτοπλοιας. Σιγα σιγα ομως μας τελειωνουν και οταν καποιοι θα το αποφασισουν θα ειναι πλεον πολυ αργα...

----------


## sylver23

Οπως το λες Αντωνη -και *ΕΝΑ* πλοιο της ακτοπλοοιας.Βεβαια θα μπορουσαμε να δουμε και ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο.
Αλλα ειπαμε αν ηταν να κρατηθει το καθε πλοιο τοτε δεν θα ειχε μεινει προβλητα για προβλητα.

Ενα πλοιο πρεπει να κρατηθει μονο και μονο για να γινει πλωτο μουσειο της ελληνικης ναυτιλιας.Δεν βρισκω καποιο αλλο λογο.
Συμφωνω οτι ειναι πολλα αυτα που εχουν ιστορια αλλα τι να κανουμε??

Ολα εχουν το τελος τους.
Πολλοι θεωρουμαι τα πλοια οτι ειναι ''ζωντανα''.Φτανει η ωρα να ''πεθανουν'' και λεμε να τα κρατησουμε κτλ κτλ ,δηλ αμα πεθανει ενα αγαπητο σας προσωπο το κανετε μουμια για να το βλεπετε??

Μηπως τελικα δεν ειναι τοσο ρομαντικο κατι τετοιο??

Και επειδη ακουω καποιους να λενε για παρα μα παρα πολλα πλοια οτι θα επρεπε να διασωθουν κτλ,μηπως ειναι αερολογιες??Πραγματικα θα στεναχωρεθειτε που θα πανε για διαλυση??

Και εμενα μαρεσει ο πηγασσος.Οταν ερθει ομως η ωρα του θα παω θα το βγαλω μια τελευταια φωτο και θα πω -στο καλο να πας ,ευχαριστω που με εξυπηρετησες και για τα οσα εζησα πανω σου.Τιποτα παραπανω.
Σορυ για το οφ τοπικ

----------


## Speedkiller

> Οπως το λες Αντωνη -και *ΕΝΑ* πλοιο της ακτοπλοοιας.Βεβαια θα μπορουσαμε να δουμε και ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο.
> Αλλα ειπαμε αν ηταν να κρατηθει το καθε πλοιο τοτε δεν θα ειχε μεινει προβλητα για προβλητα.
> 
> Ενα πλοιο πρεπει να κρατηθει μονο και μονο για να γινει πλωτο μουσειο της ελληνικης ναυτιλιας.Δεν βρισκω καποιο αλλο λογο.
> Συμφωνω οτι ειναι πολλα αυτα που εχουν ιστορια αλλα τι να κανουμε??
> 
> Ολα εχουν το τελος τους.
> Πολλοι θεωρουμαι τα πλοια οτι ειναι ''ζωντανα''.Φτανει η ωρα να ''πεθανουν'' και λεμε να τα κρατησουμε κτλ κτλ ,δηλ αμα πεθανει ενα αγαπητο σας προσωπο το κανετε μουμια για να το βλεπετε??
> 
> ...


Ο καθένας έχει το δικό του τρόπο να ξεπερνά κ να αποδέχεται τις όποιες "απώλιες" στη ζωή του...Οπότε δεν σημαινει πως η δική σου αντίδραση είναι κ η σωστή sylver χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλλω!!!Ο καθένας έχει το τρόπο του να ζει κ να βλέπει κάποια πράγματα...Κ νομίζω πως αυτό που δενει τους ανθρώπους με τα πλοία είναι τα βιώματα τους με αυτό κ όχι μια απλή αρέσκεια(επειδή είπες για τον Πήγασο)!Το θεωρούν κομμάτι δικό τους!Κομματι του εαυτού τους!Με αυτό τον τρόπο νομίζω πως μερικοί πραγματικά θέλουν να δουν τα πλοία τους πλωτά μουσεία...Προφανώς κ υπάρχουν πολλοί που δεν το πιστεύουν!

----------


## Ellinis

Παίδες, ας λύξουμε τη συζήτηση περι διαλύσεων και μουσείων εδώ, μιας και το θέμα αφορά τη ΦΑΙΔΡΑ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Παίδες, ας λύξουμε τη συζήτηση περι διαλύσεων και μουσείων εδώ, μιας και το θέμα αφορά τη ΦΑΙΔΡΑ.


Σωστος!Oχι αλλο καρβουνο\no more coal!

----------


## sylver23

Κωστα (speedkiller) φυσικα δεν με προσβαλεις αλλα εγω δεν ειπα οτι η αντιδραση μου θα θεωρηθει και σωστη.Πως το βλεπω εγω το ζητημα εξεφρασα ,διοτι οπως προειπα δεν γινεται να σωθουν ολα τα πλοια και ουτε να λεμε οτι πρεπει να σωθουν ολα.Βλεπω μετα τα γεγονοτα με το γεωργιος εξπρες (που εστω εκει οι ανθρωποι που ηθελαν να το σωσουν εκαναν ενεργειες) να λενε πολλα μελη και σε πολλα πλοια ο καθενας -μακαρι να σωθει.
Ενταξει βρε παιδια λιγο ηρεμια μην την κανουμε αυτην την εκφραση πιπιλα.
Οσο για τον πηγασσο οταν λεω -μαρεσει - δεν  αναφερομαι στην ομορφια του σκαριου (που δεν το θεωρω και απο τα πιο ομορφα) αλλα γενικα σε πραγματα που εζησα πανω σε αυτο και με οτι το εχω συνδεσει.





> Παίδες, ας λύξουμε τη συζήτηση περι διαλύσεων και μουσείων εδώ, μιας και το θέμα αφορά τη ΦΑΙΔΡΑ.


Ellinis ζηταω μια μεγαλη συγνωμη για το οφ τοπικ απλα ηθελα να ξεκαθαρισω λιγο τα λεγομενα μου και κλεινω με αυτο το ποστ.

----------


## Rocinante

Μηπως υπαρχει κανενα νεο γιατι σαν πολυ το βλεπω να καθεται ακινητο το βαπορι εκει κατω...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Φαίδρα*...στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...

FEDRA.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Επειδη ο ηλιος βγηκε για ολα τα πλοια υπαρχουν και πλοια που δεν εχουν λουστει με τον ηλιο (φωτο) που πρεπει!Ετσι και εγω ακολουθο τον TSS APOLLON και βαζω μια φωτο


negative (194).jpg

----------


## Romilda

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ,ΒΡΗΚΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ VIDEO ΣΤΟ YOU TUBE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1P0p...eature=related

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Καλο το clip ομορφια η φαιδρα τοτε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nikosnasia

ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ 5 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1997
Pict19970905.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ . ΔΙΑΦ/ΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ.
ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 2001.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 24 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2001.
Pict20010624.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

> ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 24 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2001.
> Pict20010624.jpg


ΝΙΚΟΑΣΝΑΣΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλά ρε παιδιά, όλοι σας και ειδικά ο νέος μου φίλος Νίκος, είσαστε κάτι παραπάνω από καταπληκτικοί  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Τόσες ωραίες φωτογραφίες ενός εκ των πιο αγαπημένων μου καραβιών. Θυμάμαι κάτι καταπληκτικά ταξίδια στις καμπίνες 101 και 102, άλλο πράγμα, τι να σας πω ... Καταπληκτικό πλήρωμα, πεντακάθαρο πλοίο, εξαίσιο φαγητό, ..., περασμένα μεγαλεία ...

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ . ΔΙΑΦ/ΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ.
> ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 2001.jpg


 σε διαφημιση γνωστου ξενοδοχειου στη μυτιληνη υπαρχει καταχωρημενο σε φωτο ενω πλεει μπροστα απο το χωρο του ξενοδοχειου (παραθαλλασιο) λιγο πριν μπει στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης. οι εκ μυτιληνης, θα το θυμουνται καλυτερα.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΟ 2001 ΦΑΙΔΡΑ & ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ
Pict2001142.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Yπάρχει καμία αεροφωτογραφία του πλοίου?

----------


## opelmanos

TI γίνεται ρε παιδιά με το πλοίο?Γνωρίζουμε κάτι νεότερο ?Πουλήθηκε ?

----------


## opelmanos

Tι έγινε παιδιά τελικά το πλοίο?Πουλήθηκε η μαραζώνει ακόμα?Εχουμε πολύ καιρό να μάθουμε νέα του.Γνωρίζουμε κάτι?

----------


## nikosnasia

ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ 5/9/1997 . ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ  opelmanos.
050997.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΠΕΡΑΙΑΣ 2001.
Pict2001201.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 4/7/2001.
Pict20010704.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 4/7/2001.
> Pict20010704.jpg


πολυ καλες.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xidianakis

μη σας φανει παραξενο εαν δειτε το πλοιο με τα σινιαλα της μινοαν, με ελληνικη σημαια και νηολογιο ηρακλειου, να κανει τη γραμμη ηρακλειο-κυκλαδες-σποραδες-θεσ/νικη απο τον απρηλη περιπου..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Αυτό να το δώ και να μην το πιστέψω... είναι σενάριο...:shock: Με σινιάλο ΜΙΝΟΑΝ  :Confused: , το αποκλείω. Πρέπει να επενδύσει πολλά λεφτά ή ποιοτική ΜΙΝΟΑΝ για να ταξιδέψει αυτό το υπέργηρο σκαρί στο Αιγαίο.Πότε θα αποσβέσει τα κεφάλαια σουλουπώματος?

----------


## xidianakis

> Αυτό να το δώ και να μην το πιστέψω... είναι σενάριο...:shock: Με σινιάλο ΜΙΝΟΑΝ , το αποκλείω. Πρέπει να επενδύσει πολλά λεφτά ή ποιοτική ΜΙΝΟΑΝ για να ταξιδέψει αυτό το υπέργηρο σκαρί στο Αιγαίο.Πότε θα αποσβέσει τα κεφάλαια σουλουπώματος?


δασκαλε, οντως θα χρειαστει αρκετα χρηματα για να το φερει σε μια καλη καατασταση, ομως η εταιρια ενδιαφερεται για ενα βαπορι στις διαστασεις του δαιδαλου ή της φαιδρας γιατι θελει να μπει και παλι σε γραμμες που ειχε στο παρελθον..

----------


## opelmanos

> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 4/7/2001.
> Pict20010704.jpg


Φίλε Νίκο είσαι εκπληκτικός:shock:Τώρα μόλις είδα τις φωτογραφίες.Πραγματικά σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.Συνέχισε να ανεβάζεις

----------


## opelmanos

> μη σας φανει παραξενο εαν δειτε το πλοιο με τα σινιαλα της μινοαν, με ελληνικη σημαια και νηολογιο ηρακλειου, να κανει τη γραμμη ηρακλειο-κυκλαδες-σποραδες-θεσ/νικη απο τον απρηλη περιπου.....


Συνάδελφε μας άφησες σε αναμένα κάρβουνα.Το έχεις μάθει από σίγουρη πηγή αυτό που μας περιγράφεις?

----------


## xidianakis

συναδελφε, μου το ειπε καποιος πολυ γνωστος μου, που εχει σοβαρη θεση μεσα στην εταιρια.. για ευνοητους λογους δεν μπορω να πω ονομα ή θεση που εχει στην εταιρια..

----------


## opelmanos

> συναδελφε, μου το ειπε καποιος πολυ γνωστος μου, που εχει σοβαρη θεση μεσα στην εταιρια.. για ευνοητους λογους δεν μπορω να πω ονομα ή θεση που εχει στην εταιρια..


Και πάλι αυτό που μου είπες με κάλυψες πλήρως και σε ευχαριστώ.Δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρεις περισσότερα.Κάτι άλλο τώρα:Μήπως ξέρουμε σε ποιό λιμάνι βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο το πλοίο?

----------


## xidianakis

ευχαριστω που σε καλυψα!. δυστυχως δεν ρωτησα τετοιες λεπτομεριες (για το που βρισκεται δηλαδη), αλλα θα τον ρωτησω σε λιγες μερες που θα τον συναντισω παλι.

----------


## opelmanos

> ευχαριστω που σε καλυψα!. δυστυχως δεν ρωτησα τετοιες λεπτομεριες (για το που βρισκεται δηλαδη), αλλα θα τον ρωτησω σε λιγες μερες που θα τον συναντισω παλι.


οκ θα περιμένω να μου πείς.Ευχαριστώ :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> μη σας φανει παραξενο εαν δειτε το πλοιο με τα σινιαλα της μινοαν, με ελληνικη σημαια και νηολογιο ηρακλειου, να κανει τη γραμμη ηρακλειο-κυκλαδες-σποραδες-θεσ/νικη απο τον απρηλη περιπου.....



Πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό!Ωστόσο το εύχομαι...

----------


## Leo

> Πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό!Ωστόσο το εύχομαι...


Έχεις σκοπό να ανέβεις κι άλλες σκάλες Κώστα?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

> δασκαλε, οντως θα χρειαστει αρκετα χρηματα για να το φερει σε μια καλη καατασταση, ομως η εταιρια ενδιαφερεται για ενα βαπορι στις διαστασεις του δαιδαλου ή της φαιδρας γιατι θελει να μπει και παλι σε γραμμες που ειχε στο παρελθον..


Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ που έφερε η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ πριν 20 χρόνια ήταν πραγματική επανάσταση. Αν το ξαναφέρει τώρα στα 35 του, θα αποτελέσει πραγματική παρακμή για μια εταιρεία που 10 χρόνια τώρα φαίρνει μόνο νεότευκτα.  :Confused:

----------


## opelmanos

Aν με το καλό ανέβει θα πάω Θεσσαλονίκη με τον ΤΕΟ.Θα φορτώσω το αμάξι μου, θα πάρω την κοπέλα μου μαζί και θα κάνω ένα ταξίδι Θεσσαλονίκη-Ηράκλειο και μετά πάλι πίσω ωστε να γυρίσω πάλι με τον ΤΕΟ Μυτιλήνη.Θα είναι πολύ συναρπαστικό να δούμε τα 2 αδέρφια μαζί στην Θεσσαλονίκη.Κάτσε όμως να γίνει πρώτα αυτό που μας περιέγραψε ο φίλος μας ο xidianakis και μετά τα υπόλοιπα θα είναι τυπική διαδικασία :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

> Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ που έφερε η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ πριν 20 χρόνια ήταν πραγματική επανάσταση. Αν το ξαναφέρει τώρα στα 35 του, θα αποτελέσει πραγματική παρακμή για μια εταιρεία που 10 χρόνια τώρα φαίρνει μόνο νεότευκτα.


Εγώ θα έλεγα οτί με μία καλή ανακαίνηση στο εσωτερικό του καθώς και στο εξωτερικό το πλοίο θα σκίσει σε όλα.Και η ταχύτητα του μια χαρά είναι γιατί όχι και ειδικά για Θεσσαλονίκη -Ηράκλειο θα είναι ότι πρέπει

----------


## Rocinante

Προς το παρον κανει το Αφρικη - Ευρωπη.

melilla.JPG

----------


## Leo

Αφού ο δαιμόνιος rocinante ανακάλυψε την τέως Φαίδρα, και βλέπουμε την εταιρεία που το διαχειρίζεται, τα δρομολόγια του κλπ,για να το φέρουν οι Μινωικές σε λογαρσμό, το κονδύλι θα είναι πολύ υψηλό και ως εκ τούτου ασύμφορο.... άρα το σενάριο, κατα την γνώμη μου, δεν πάιζει.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χμ.... Ρε σεις επίτηδες το κάνετε για να μου βάλετε φωτιές?? :Cool: 
Γιατί δεν ξαναγοράζουν οι Μινωικές το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ (αν δεν πήγε στον παράδεισο) ή τον ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟ??
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.. Γιατί μου ανεβάζετε την πίεση ξημερώματα Δευτέρας και είμαι μόνο με 1 ώρα ύπνο απο το πρωί του Σαββάτου.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

> Χμ.... Ρε σεις επίτηδες το κάνετε για να μου βάλετε φωτιές??
> Γιατί δεν ξαναγοράζουν οι Μινωικές το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ (αν δεν πήγε στον παράδεισο) ή τον ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟ??
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.. Γιατί μου ανεβάζετε την πίεση ξημερώματα Δευτέρας και είμαι μόνο με 1 ώρα ύπνο απο το πρωί του Σαββάτου..


Ακη να πω κατι αν και δεν ειμαι γνωστης του θεματος?
Δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο που λες να βρισκεται στις προτεραιοτητες του Κου Grimaldi... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Sorry για το off topic.

----------


## gtogias

Το πρώην Φαίδρα και νυν Ouzoud σε αναμονή έργου στο Algeciras από το shipsnostalgia:


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...ll/limit/last7

----------


## Apostolos

To Πλοίο ειναι προς πώληση εδώ και λίγο καιρό...
Το είδαν και ορισμένοι Ελληνες αλλα δέν νομίζω να το ξαναδούμε κοντα...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Φαιδρα*..._στο λιμανι του Πειραια_.

faidra.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> ακιβώς ίδια ήταν τα πλοία,αργότερα στο θεόφιλος προεκταθηκαν τα deck στη πρυμνη για να πατήσει το κουτί


 ΕΙΧΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΟΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ

----------


## .voyager

Ακρβώς, αλλά η ΝΕΛ τις χρησιμοποίησε κι αυτές για επιβάτες!  :Very Happy:

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> Ακρβώς, αλλά η ΝΕΛ τις χρησιμοποίησε κι αυτές για επιβάτες!


 Η ΝΕΛ ΤΗΣ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΕΤΟΙΜΕΣ Ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Οι καμπίνες αυτές ήταν όλες μονόκλινες με μπάνιο και γραφείο μέσα.

Ο Βεντούρης έβαλε ένα ακόμα κρεββάτι και τις έκανε δίκλινες.

Προσωπικά όποτε ταξίδευα με τον Θεόφιλο τις προτιμούσα γιατί ήταν πιο ευρύχωρες από τις αντίστοιχες δίκλινες που ήταν χαμηλά.

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Apostolos

Ας μην ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα μας....
Το Φαίδρα έπρεπε να παρέμενε εδώ... Είχε ακόμα πολλά να προσφέρει!!!

----------


## xidianakis

στο κενο επεσαν οι διαπραγματευσεις για να ερθει το πλοιο στηλ ελλαδα. αιτια ειναι το οικονομικο αλλα και η κατασταση στην οποια βρισκεται το πλοιο.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Παμε να δουμε και μια αφιξη του πρωην φαιδρα μας.Στα πλαινα διακρινετε ακομη το ονομα και νηολογιο.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NThEo9O2Tu0

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίο το βιντεάκι...
Πάντως το παλιό του όνομα ως ΦΑΊΔΡΑ ξεχωρίζει ακόμα... :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΙΓΓΙΠΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΡΙΝΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΥΓΑΡΟ* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Απο 'Εφοπλιστη' 1997DSC02307.JPG

DSC02319.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες, φίλε μου!
Πότε είναι τραβηγμένες;

----------


## nikosnasia

Μία φωτό στις 24/6/2001 γιά τον Μάνο.
Pict2001169.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

Απλα πανεμορφη.Σ'ευχαριστω Νικο. :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Μία φωτό στις 24/6/2001 γιά τον Μάνο.
> Pict2001169.jpg


Πάντως παιδιά ότι και να λέμε ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΙΔΡΑ αξέξαστο δύδιμο στο λιμάνι όταν συναντιόντουσαν.Δεν ήξερες ποιο να πρωτοδιαλέξεις .Και ο φίλος nikosmasia μας θυμίζει αυτές τις υπέροχες στιγνές και ονειροπολούμε στο παρελθόν .Μπράβο φίλε Νίκο !!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Απλα πανεμορφη.Σ'ευχαριστω Νικο.


Εσ'υ κάνε μια μεταονόμασία σε *fedra-ship* λέω γω!! :Smile:

----------


## Νaval22

έτσι όπως ήταν το φαίδρα τότε με τα σινιάλα της hellas ενοείται ότι θα διάλεγες θεόφιλο αν είχες όμως φαίδρα με σινιάλα μινοαν αλλάζουν τα πράγματα

----------


## Speedkiller

Παλι Θεόφιλο θα διάλεγα!!! :Cool:  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FEDRA παιρνει πετρελαια για το ταξιδι της στο βορειο αιγαιο το καλοκαιρι του 2001

old (76).jpg


Για τους ΤSS APOLLON,nikosnasia, apostolos & tasos @@@

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καταπληκτικη φιλε Ben ,να'σαι καλα με ολες αυτες τις ομορφιες που μας χαριζεις!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΦΑΙΔΡΑ.Πειραια..Ν.Μ.Δ. και Χιος Για τον opelmano* :Wink: 


100_2153.jpg

100_2155.jpg

100_2159.jpg

100_2160.jpg

100_2161.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> *ΦΑΙΔΡΑ.Πειραια..Ν.Μ.Δ. και Χιος Για τον opelmano*
> 
> 
> 100_2153.jpg
> 
> 100_2155.jpg
> 
> 100_2159.jpg
> 
> ...


Σ' ευχαριστώ Fedra-ship υπέροχες όλες οι φωτογραφίες έδωσες ρέστα

----------


## theofilos-ship

Να'σαι καλα opel astra!:mrgreen:

----------


## nikosnasia

Δρομολόγια του 2001 από διαφημιστικό της εταιρίας.
ΦΑΙΔΡΑ 2001.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το πλοίο δυστυχώς μας αποχαιρετάει ...

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/grou.../message/45653

----------


## Rocinante

> Το πλοίο δυστυχώς μας αποχαιρετάει ...
> 
> http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/grou.../message/45653


 Φιλε Appia 1978 δεν μπορω να μπω. Σε τι αναφερεται το Link?

----------


## theofilos-ship

Για διαλυση...μιας και η comanav εψαχνε αγοραστη εδω και πολυ καιρο αλλα δεν.... :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Κρίμα.... :Sad: Τυχερός όμως ο δικός μας ο μπαγάσας (θεόφιλος)....

----------


## opelmanos

> Κρίμα....Τυχερός όμως ο δικός μας ο μπαγάσας (θεόφιλος)....


 Τυχερόςς αλλά ως πότε? :Confused:

----------


## Rocinante

> Για διαλυση...μιας και η comanav εψαχνε αγοραστη εδω και πολυ καιρο αλλα δεν....


 OK σε εχαριστω πολυ.
Ξερουμε που ειναι δεμενο;

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Αρκετα θα ελεγα..Μιας και του εδωσε μια τραγικα μικρη βοηθεια μετα το ατυχημα.Τα αδερφα πλοια εχουνε διαφορα 4 μηνων μιας και 1 ειχε παραδοθει  το Peter pan (Φαιδρα) τον Δεκεμβρη 1973 και ακολουθησε το Nils holgerson (θεοφιλος) Μαρτιο του 1974 στα ναυπηγεια werft nobiskrug της Γερμανιας για λογαριασμο τις tt-line.*

----------


## Speedkiller

> Τυχερόςς αλλά ως πότε?



Μπα που να φας τη γλώσσα σου.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Αστο βαποράκι να ζήσει!Μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει παρόλα τα όσα έχει περάσει!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μπα ο μπαρμπας καλα κρατει...Ασε που εχω και κατι λιγα απο το μεταλλο του.Οποτε ενα λιγοτερο καλοριφερ.Αυτο παει για τον Κωστη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πάει κ αυτόοοοο..ΚΡΙΜΑΣΣΣΣΣ!!! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## douzoune

Επισήμως τα δυσάρεστα νέα.....από την Optima Shipbrokers
Κάπου θα το βρείτε στην λίστα του αρχείου....
Αφήστε τον Μπάρμπα να ζήσει όσο θέλει....
Ντε και καλά για διάλυση???!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Πάντως για μένα άδικα φεύγει!!Το πλοίο δεν είχε ούτε προβλήματα μηχανικά, μια χαρά δρόμο ήταν  σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση στο εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό του γερό,αξιόπλοο.Μα να μην βρεθεί κανένας αγοραστής ?Τόσο ακριβά ποια το πουλούσαν ?

----------


## despo

Η Comanav ηταν ο μόνιμος ναυλωτής τα τελευταία χρόνια, αλλά οχι ο ιδιοκτήτης του πλοίου, οταν πουλήθηκε απο τις Μινωικές. Δυστυχώς το μέλλον του ηταν προδιαγεγραμμένο, αφου διερωτάται κανεις τι νόημα έχει μια 3 μηνη εκμετάλλευση πλοίου. Και βέβαια παίρνει την άγουσα σε οχι μεγαλη ηλικία, αν αναλογιστεί οτι διανύει (στο περίπου) μια 35ετία ύπαρξης.

----------


## nikosnasia

> Πάντως για μένα άδικα φεύγει!!Το πλοίο δεν είχε ούτε προβλήματα μηχανικά, μια χαρά δρόμο ήταν  σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση στο εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό του γερό,αξιόπλοο.Μα να μην βρεθεί κανένας αγοραστής ?Τόσο ακριβά ποια το πουλούσαν ?


Είσαι να το αγοράσουμε εμείς ; (Αν κεδίσουμε το jocker).

----------


## opelmanos

> Είσαι να το αγοράσουμε εμείς ; (Αν κεδίσουμε το jocker).


Εγώ φίλε Νίκο αν κερδίσω το τζόκερ ειλικρινά σου μιλάω θα  σινιάρω τον Τεό από την αρχή μέσα έξω θα γίνει καινούργιος και λευκός με τα original  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

> Εγώ φίλε Νίκο αν κερδίσω το τζόκερ ειλικρινά σου μιλάω θα  σινιάρω τον Τεό από την αρχή μέσα έξω θα γίνει καινούργιος και λευκός με τα original


Δεν είν΄κακό μέσα κι εγώ.

----------


## xidianakis

> Πάντως για μένα άδικα φεύγει!!Το πλοίο δεν είχε ούτε προβλήματα μηχανικά, μια χαρά δρόμο ήταν  σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση στο εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό του γερό,αξιόπλοο.Μα να μην βρεθεί κανένας αγοραστής ?Τόσο ακριβά ποια το πουλούσαν ?


...πλακα θα ειχε να μας κανει την εκπληξη ο καπτα Μακης?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φίλε μου xidianaki ουτε στον ύπνο του...κάτσε να ξεχρεώση αρχικά κ βλέπουμε!!!Εδώ δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να ξεκινήσει αυτά που έχει κ θα αγοράση νέο???Αυτό θα μπορούσες να το πεις στην περίπτωση που θα είχε ξεκινήσει να κάνει ένα ξεκαθάρισμα με τον στόλο του!!!Να δωσει τα παλιά κ να προβεί σε νέα αγορά!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Στα τελευταια του ταξιδια στο Μαροκο.

*OUZOUD.jpg

OUZOUD2.jpg

OUZOUD...jpg

OUZOUD......jpg
*Πηγη  photopic.net*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο καλο αυτο βαπορι μεχρι και το τελος της καριερας του στην ελλαδα δεν ειχε γινει καμια αλλαγη απο το 1974.Μετα εφυγε και πηγε στα ξενα σε μια χωρα που καταπονουνται τα βαπορια και απο τις θαλασσες και στο εσωτερικο τους απο τους επιβατες πολυ.Το να ερθει εδω ενα βαπορι 36 ετων με αυτες τις παραμετρους το βλεπω λιγο ατοπο.

----------


## Νaval22

όλα τα πλοία είναι δεδομένου πως κάποτε θα καταλήξουν είτε σε κάποιο διαλυτήριο είτε σε κάποιο βυθό,κάθε τι έχει το βιολογικό του τέλος σε αυτή τη ζωή,αυτή η ώρα έφτασε και για το φαίδρα λοιπόν,που πρέπει να πούμε πως ήταν ένα πλοίο επαναστατικό και πρωτοποριακό για την εποχή του τόσο σχεδιαστικά όσο και μηχανικά 
όσο για το αν θα μπορούσε να παραμείνει ας σκεφτούμε το γέγονος ότι για να μην το αγοράζει κανείς σίγουρα δεν θα ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση,προφανώς ούτε μηχανικά ούτε ελασματουργικά...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η ώρα του τελευταίου αποχαιρετισμού είναι πάντα πολύ δύσκολη.
Εύχομαι το πλοίο να καταφέρει τελικά να γλυτώσει και να ξαναταξιδέψει σε πιο φιλόξενες θάλασσες.

Στη δεκαετία του '90, όταν οι Μινωϊκές ήταν στις μεγάλες τους δόξες, συνήθιζαν να φέρνουν τα "ιταλικά" πλοία τους στον Πειραιά για να σκαντζάρουν τα "πειραιώτικα" στις γραμμές της Κρήτης.
Εκείνη την εποχή η βόλτα στον Πειραιά έκρυβε, συχνά,  πολλές και ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις.
Σε όλες εκείνες τις βόλτες τραβήχτηκαν πολλά slides.
Το σκανάρισμά τους είναι σχετικά χρονοβόρο.
Αλλά σιγά-σιγά κάποια από αυτά θα έρχονται στην επιφάνεια.

Μια κρύα χειμωνιάτικη ημέρα, το *"Φαίδρα"* στον Πειραιά.
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους *Opelmanos* και *theofilos-ship.  * 

ΦΑΊΔΡΑ 200.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μπραβο Roi Baudoin..υπεροχη,πανεμορφη,καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Κρίμα παιδιά, αλλά τουλάχιστον είχε σχεδόν 40 χρόνια ζωής ...
Θυμάμαι κάτι καταπληκτικά ταξίδια με την αγαπημένη Φαίδρα στην Αγκώνα και τη Βενετία,παρέα με το καλύτερο πλήρωμα των Μινωικών, μετά από αυτό τη άλλης αγαπημένης μου, τη Αριάδνης  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

φοβερό ντοκουμέντο roi,η σκαλίτσα που βάζανε στο καζαντζάκης και στο κινγκ μινως βλέπω δεν έλειπε ούτε απο το φαίδρα όταν ερχόταν πειραιά,ωραίες εποχές,τότε που η βόλτα στο λιμάνι είχε πραγματικό νόημα...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Η ώρα του τελευταίου αποχαιρετισμού είναι πάντα πολύ δύσκολη.
> Εύχομαι το πλοίο να καταφέρει τελικά να γλυτώσει και να ξαναταξιδέψει σε πιο φιλόξενες θάλασσες.
> Μια κρύα χειμωνιάτικη ημέρα, το *"Φαίδρα"* στον Πειραιά.
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους *Opelmanos* και *theofilos-ship.  * 
> 
> ΦΑΊΔΡΑ 200.jpg



Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Roi !!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αντωνη με πηγες πισω.Αν και δεν εχουνε περασει πολλα χρονια απο τοτε το θυμαμαι σε αυτη την θεση το 96'.Ητανε για εμας μια μεταβατικη περιοδος απο βαπορια.Πολλα βαπορια και το εννοω! Ετσι και εγω ειχα δει το Φαιδρα στην γωνια του Καζαντζακη και Μινως.Δεν σε ευχαριστω απλα...σε εκτιμω,που μου εφερες την εικονα μπροστα μου. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

Αντώνη σε ευχαριστούμε για την φωτογραφία και για την όμορφη περιγραφή που μας γύρισε σε μια άλλη και όμορφη εποχή !!!Και τι δεν θα δινα να γύριζα το χρόνο πίσω να περπατούσα στον Πειραιά να φωτογράφιζα αυτό το υπέροχο σκαρί και να το ταξίδευα.
Η θέση που είναι φωτογραφημένο είναι εκεί που δένει το ΚΡΗΤΗ 2?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εκείνη την εποχή ο Πειραιάς ήταν γεμάτος καράβια.
Χόρταινε κυριολεκτικά το μάτι του ανθρώπου.
Τουλάχιστον, από όλες εκείνες τις βόλτες απόμειναν κάποια slides.

Σιγά-σιγά θα τα δούμε.
Αλλά και μια προβολή slides δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα....

----------


## Νaval22

πολύ καλή ιδέα,μακάρι να υπήρχαν τότε τα μέσα που υπάρχουν σήμερα,και να βλέπαμε μόνιμα παλιές φώτο,άντε και σε 20 χρόνια ίσως να βλέπουμε σε πρόβολες το φαιστός και το έλυρος,τώρα ωστόσο δεν τα χρειάζομαστε,τα βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα στον πειραιά :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σαν σκηνές από ταινία προσεχώς ...

Πριν από μερικά χρόνια στον Πειραιά.
Μια απογευματινή βόλτα στο λιμάνι.
Συνήθως ξεκινούσε μετά τη δουλειά, κατά τις 6 το απόγευμα, και τέλειωνε μόλις νύχτωνε.
Ένα film slides κάθε φορά.
Τόσο επέτρεπαν τα οικονομικά.
Η διαφορά με τις σημερινές ψηφιακές είναι μεγάλη.

Εδώ, λοιπόν το *"Φαίδρα"* σε δυο διαφορετικές χρονικές στιγμές του ίδιου απογεύματος.
Σιγά-σιγά το σκοτάδι  πέφτει και τα φώτα ανάβουν.
 Σε λίγο το ταξίδι για το Ηράκλειο ξεκινά .
Όπως πάντα, θα περάσουμε σχεδόν όλο το ταξίδι στο επάνω deck.
Η συντροφιά των αστεριών μας περιμένει.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους theofilos-ship, opelmanos, Appia 1978, stefanosp, Speedkiller, miltiadis, nikosnasia και Giovanut.

Η πρόταση για την προβολή ισχύει πάντα ....

Το Φαίδρα στον Πειραιά.jpg


Το Φαίδρα στον Πειραιά 20.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Σαν σκηνές από ταινία προσεχώς ...
> 
> Πριν από μερικά χρόνια στον Πειραιά.
> Μια απογευματινή βόλτα στο λιμάνι.
> Συνήθως ξεκινούσε μετά τη δουλειά, κατά τις 6 το απόγευμα, και τέλειωνε μόλις νύχτωνε.
> Ένα film slides κάθε φορά.
> Τόσο επέτρεπαν τα οικονομικά.
> Η διαφορά με τις σημερινές ψηφιακές είναι μεγάλη.
> 
> ...


 Α ρε Θεόφιλε με τα μουστάκια σου .Ανεπανάληπτα πλοία !!
Αντώνη υπέροχες και οι 2

----------


## Appia_1978

Αντώνη, ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Κάπου πρέπει να έχω μια αντίστοιχη στη Βενετία ... Θα ψάξω να τη βρω.
Καταπληκτικό πλοίο με μεγάλες ανέσεις, εκτός εάν είχες μία από τις πορτοκαλί καμπίνες :mrgreen:

----------


## MILTIADIS

εξαιρετικοτατη φιλε Αντωνη,ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση!!και πραγματι τα μουστακια του πηγαιναν πολυ Μανο! :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Το γενικό πλάνο από την μπροσούρα του 1982 της μητρικής TT-Line.
Δε θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι επί Μινωικών, δεν αλλάξανε και πολλά πράγματα εσωτερικά.

TT-Line001.jpg

TT-Line002.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά υπάρχει κανένα νέο από το πλόίο?Έχει διαλυθεί η υπάρχει ακόμα?

----------


## Apostolos

Θα σε χτυπήσω Μάνο!

----------


## MYTILENE

Aπορίες καραβολάτρη....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

> Aπορίες καραβολάτρη.......


Φίλε μου αν θές να μου πέις κάτι σε παρακα΄λω να στέλνεις άλλη φορα π.μ οκ?
Ναί αυτήν την απορία έχω να δώ αν ζεί ακόμα το πλοία ποίο το κακό δηλ?

----------


## vinman

> Το γενικό πλάνο από την μπροσούρα του 1982 της μητρικής TT-Line.
> Δε θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι επί Μινωικών, δεν αλλάξανε και πολλά πράγματα εσωτερικά.
> 
> TT-Line001.jpg
> 
> TT-Line002.jpg


...ιστορικότατο φυλλάδιο φίλε Appia_1978...
...πραγματικά εξαιρετικά πολύτιμο το αρχείο σου...
Στο παρακάτω link στην τρίτη φωτογραφία υπάρχει το γενικό πλάνο επι εποχής Μινωικών...Ίσως σε βοηθήσει να γίνει μια σύγκριση στην διάταξη των εσωτερικών χώρων σε σχέση με το 1982...
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=41

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Vinman!!!

Με μια πρόχειρη ματιά δεν ανακάλυψα μεγάλες διαφορές, εκτός από δύο σημεία.

1. Στο upper tween deck βρισκόταν επί ΤΤ η σάουνα και η ντίσκο, επί Μινωικών καμπίνες
2. Στο boat deck, επί ΤΤ βρισκόταν μαγαζιά, επί Μινωικών τα καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου

----------


## Apostolos

> Παιδιά υπάρχει κανένα νέο από το πλόίο?Έχει διαλυθεί η υπάρχει ακόμα?


Δεν ξέρω πώς του ήρθε του Μάνου το άνω μύνημα αλλα στο έγκυρο περιοδικό Cruise & Ferry της shippax αναφέρει ότι πουλήθηκε για σκράπ...

----------


## Thanasis89

Είχε ανεβεί μια λίστα με πλοία για σκραπ Απόστολε και το πλοίο ήταν μέσα στην λίστα. Δεν στηριζόταν στον αέρα η ερώτηση του Μάνου...  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν ξέρω πώς του ήρθε του Μάνου το άνω μύνημα αλλα στο έγκυρο περιοδικό Cruise & Ferry της shippax αναφέρει ότι πουλήθηκε για σκράπ...


A δεν το ήξερες ??Γι"αυτό μου έγραψες θα σε χτυπήσω?
Έίχε βουήξει όλο το θέμα στις 3 προηγούμενες σελίδες ρίξε μια ματιά και θα κατάλάβεις!!.

----------


## samurai

Πράγματι πουλήθηκε για σκραπ. Δυστυχώς, άλλος ενας ακούραστος εργάτης φεύγει :Sad: .

----------


## Stylianos

πολυ,πολυ κριμα... :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

Tο πλοίο πήρε ήδη το τελευταίο του όνομα για το ταξίδι στην Ινδία, λέγεται πια WINNER 8 και έχει σηκώσει σημαία St.Kitts-Nevis.

----------


## opelmanos

> Tο πλοίο πήρε ήδη το τελευταίο του όνομα για το ταξίδι στην Ινδία, λέγεται πια WINNER 8 και έχει σηκώσει σημαία St.Kitts-Nevis.


Tο χειρότερο νέο της μέρας  :Sad: Τό όνομα που πήρε(winner= νικητής)δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την τύχη του..

----------


## Speedkiller

> Tο πλοίο πήρε ήδη το τελευταίο του όνομα για το ταξίδι στην Ινδία, λέγεται πια WINNER 8 και έχει σηκώσει σημαία St.Kitts-Nevis.



Kρίμα...Πολύ της μόδας το winner για βαφτίσεις πλοίων προς τον τελευταίο τους προορισμό... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tasos@@@

Τι αλλο μενει να πουμε για ενα τοσο εξαιρετικο πλοιο??
Μου χαλασε η διαθεση.... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Καλο ταξιδι Φαιδρα μας....

----------


## express naias

> Tο χειρότερο νέο της μέρας Τό όνομα που πήρε(winner= νικητής)δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την τύχη του..


Πράγματι. Λες και το ειρωνεύονται είναι...:evil:

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά πάρτε ένα χάπι καλού κακού και όποιος αντέχει ας ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ :cry:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H αληθεια ειναι οτι ο φιλος opelmαnos ξεχυλιζει απο τα εσωψυχα το μεγαλυτερο βαθμο συναισθηματος ,για το αδικοχαμενο βαπορι , που μπορει να συλλαβει ο ανθρωπινος νους.Τι να πει κανεις για εναν απο τους εραστες του πλοιου που το εζησαν τοσο καλα κατα την δειαρκια της προσφορας του στην Λεσβο?

----------


## lissos

Την φώτο την είδα τυχαία σήμερα στο "troktiko" και είπα να να την μεταφέρω εδώ...
Έτσι, για να έχουμε να το θυμόμαστε...

----------


## opelmanos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G69-tD6wVls
Καινούργιο βίντεο κυκλοφόρησε  :Sour:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ εν πλω 

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_ΦΑΙΔΡΑ_by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Smile: 
Ήταν ένα καταπληκτικό καράβι, άνετο, ευρύχωρο με όμορφες καμπίνες και καλοτάξιδο.

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ 
> Ήταν ένα καταπληκτικό καράβι, άνετο, ευρύχωρο με όμορφες καμπίνες και καλοτάξιδο.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Θυμάμαι τον Ανδρέα Ποταμιάνο στην τελετή των εγκαινίων του πλοίου στον Πειραιά να μας λέει σε μια παρέα πόσο καλή μονάδα του στόλου των Μινωικών θα αποδεικνυόταν στο ΦΑΙΔΡΑ και πόσο θα ήθελε να το είχε και ο ίδιος...  Δυστυχώς, οι άλλοι που το άκουγαν τότε, Μάιο του 1987, δεν υπάρχουν πιά ανάμεσά μας (Ευάγγελος Στάικος, Παντελής Σφηνιάς).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ μεγαλοπρεπεστατο στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_Fedra Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά μεγαλοπρεπέστατο φίλε TSS Apollon, για τελευταία ομως χρονιά καθως το πλοίο απο το 2002 πήρε την κάτω βόλτα με αλλαγή σημαίας και διαδοχικές ναυλώσεις μέχρι που πουλήθηκε σε άγνωστους με αποτέλεσμα γρήγορα να καταλήξει στα παράλια της Ινδίας...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το FEDRA στο λιμανι του πειραια στις αρχες του 1995.

film (19).jpg

Σημερα και τα 3 πλοια που ειναι στην σειρα εχουν παει για σκραπ

----------


## Agrino

Υπέροχη Ben Bruce! Να φανταστώ σε χειμερινή ακινησία, στο μεταίχμιο της απομάκρυνσης των εμπορικών χρήσεων από την δυτική πλευρά του λιμανιού; Επίσης, το 3ο πλοίο στο βάθος ποιο είναι;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To 3o πλοιο ειναι το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΕ

----------


## Takerman

fedra.jpgfedra2001.jpg

Με διαφορετικά σινιάλα.

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφίες από τη σελίδα της εταιρείας *TT-Line* στο facebook με τη ναυπήγηση του βαποριού το 1974.


1658337_929619460385988_5800081094043690698_o.jpg 1617713_929619637052637_338940067622495830_o.jpg10712534_929620020385932_2840740916762181222_o.jpg 10679500_929620073719260_3053902575942973396_o.jpg 10661705_935914776423123_2288246937372607179_o.jpg

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες εδώ

----------


## Takerman

Ωραίες φωτό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια πραγματα!Θυμαμαι οταν το ειχαν παρει απο τους γερμανους οι κρητικοι το 1987 ειχαν γραφει διθυραμβικα σχολια στις εφημεριδες,απογευματινη, για αγορα του καλυτερου πλοιου των γερμανων απο τη Μινοαν κτλ

----------


## proussos

*"Το καμάρι της Δυτικής Γερμανίας..."** έγραφαν χαρακτηριστικά οι εφημερίδες και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω το απόκομα.*

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο με τεράστιους εσωτερικούς χώρους και άνετες καμπίνες  :Smile:

----------


## BOBKING

fedra  in ancona 1987 tank  you  naviermatori  :Eek New: 


and μια  ακόμη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πιό όμορφο χωρίς το "κουτί" του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.

----------


## lissos

To κεραμιδοκόκκινο, το σηνιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα, τα μουστάκια και τα πράσινα στις μπάντες έπρεπε να παραμείνουν σε αυτή την εταιρεία...
Μας έφαγαν οι μοντερνιές….

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

και ο ζωγραφιστος πριγκιπας στις τσιμινιερες.Ισως ηταν απο τα πιο ομορφα και ζεστα σινιαλα που ειχε ποτε εταιρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To κεραμιδοκόκκινο, το σηνιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα, τα μουστάκια και τα πράσινα στις μπάντες έπρεπε να παραμείνουν σε αυτή την εταιρεία...
> Μας έφαγαν οι μοντερνιές….


 Αν εννοείς τα μουστάκια στην πλώρη ήταν πάνω σε αυτά που είχε από την ΤΤ Line.Όσο γιά το πράσινο μάλλον θεωρήθηκε κομματικό.
Προσωπικά δεν είμαι εναντίον του εκσυγχρονισμού της φορεσιάς των πλοίων αρκεί να μην ξεφεύγει πολύ από την αρχική.

----------


## lissos

Μουστάκια είχαν και τα Knossos/Festos και K. Minos/Kazantzakis.
Και το πράσινο το ωραίο, με την bold στρογγυλεμένη γραμματοσειρά άλλαξαν  όταν άλλαξε και κάποια κυβέρνηση.... (αν θυμάμαι καλά) και το είχα συνδυάσει και γω έτσι.
Μάλιστα έλεγα... "Μα είναι δυνατόν;:"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μουστάκια είχαν και τα Knossos/Festos και K. Minos/Kazantzaκis


Στα πρώτα είχαν από σουηδικά απλώς όπως συνηθίζεται,έβαψαν άσπρο το παλιό σινιάλο.Στα δεύτερα τους έβαλαν εδώ.
Παλιά ήταν πιό μερακλήδες.Να όπως τώρα στο Superferry που έβαλαν το σινιάλο κολλητό στην πλώρη.

----------


## lissos

Κάτι το οποίο είχε το Ρέθυμνο/Κάντια αλλά και μερικά παλιά του Βεντούρη (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).
Συγνώμη για το off topic.

----------


## renetoes

> Κάτι το οποίο είχε το Ρέθυμνο/Κάντια αλλά και μερικά παλιά του Βεντούρη (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).
> Συγνώμη για το off topic.


Σωστά, το θυμάμαι στα ΚΑΝΤΙΑ-ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστά, το θυμάμαι στα ΚΑΝΤΙΑ-ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ.


Boηθούσε η αρκετά στρογγυλευμένη πλώρη που είχαν στο να χωρέσει το σινιάλο της ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## renetoes

> Boηθούσε η αρκετά στρογγυλευμένη πλώρη που είχαν στο να χωρέσει το σινιάλο της ΑΝΕΚ.


Για του λόγου το αληθές...


20151204_194319.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Το αγαπημένο μας Φαίδρα, σε μια λυπητερή φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο διαδύκτιο.
Το πλοίο, είναι βγαλμένο στην ακτή της Αλάνγκ, της Ινδίας, όπου έφτασε με το τελευταίο του όνομα - Winner 8... :Frown: 

Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το Winner 5 (Ausonia)...

ouzoud.jpg

ΠΗΓΗ: http://maritimematters.com/2010/05/scrap-update/

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δε το ανταλάζαμε καλύτερα με τον Θεόφιλο ??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> όπου έφτασε με το τελευταίο του όνομα - Winner 8...
> 
> Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το Winner 5 (Ausonia)...
> 
> ouzoud.jpg
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ: http://maritimematters.com/2010/05/scrap-update/


Winner τα έβγαζε συγκεκριμένος Ινδός σκραπατζής.
Πιό όμορφο από το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ λόγω κουτιού.

----------


## tolaras

Πάντως ήταν μοναδικό θέαμα να τα βλέπεις και τα δύο στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης :Adoration: ...

----------


## renetoes

> Πάντως ήταν μοναδικό θέαμα να τα βλέπεις και τα δύο στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...


Θυμάμαι στα εγκαίνια του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, τον Μάιο του 1987, τον κ. Ανδρέα Ποταμιάνο να μας λέει παρουσία των αείμνηστων Ευάγγελου Στάικου (πλοιάρχου του πλοίου) και Παντελή Σφηνιά ότι το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ θα το ήθελε πολύ στο στόλο της ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ, θεωρώντας το ως μια "κορυφαία μονάδα" (επί λέξει) της Ελληνικής ναυτιλίας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....θυμαμαι εκεινη την εποχη 1987 που ειχε αγοραστει ,στηλη στην Απογευματινη οτι οι μινωικες αγορασαν το καλυτερο και μεγαλυτερο φερυ της ευρωπης το peter pan

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Δε το ανταλάζαμε καλύτερα με τον Θεόφιλο ??


Ο Θεόφιλος στα καλά του φυσικά υπερτερούσε του Φαίδρα καθως ηταν πιο βελτιωμένος και κυρίως μεγαλύτερες σε ισχύ μηχανές.....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μπορεί να είναι όπως τα λες, αλλά εγώ δε θυμάμαι ποτέ να είχε πολλές μηχανικές βλάβες σε σύγκριση με τον Θεόφιλο που σε κάθε δρομολόγιο του έβγαινε και μία βλάβη...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο Θεόφιλος στα καλά του φυσικά υπερτερούσε του Φαίδρα καθως ηταν πιο βελτιωμένος και κυρίως μεγαλύτερες σε ισχύ μηχανές.....


Aπό πού προκύπτει αυτό; Tην ίδια ισχύ είχαν,15300 kw.

----------


## BOBKING

...Από φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών του 1993 με παρέα το Φαιστός χαρισμένο στους λάτρεις των πλοίων της Αδριατικής και του Φαίδρα...!!! 
PhotoScan 9.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Με ένα καταπληκτικό δρομολόγιο  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρολο που ειχαν τα υπερβαπορια της εποχης ,στην φωτο του εσωτερικου βλεπουμε το <βεραντα ντεκ> του παλιου φεστος

----------


## BOBKING

> Με ένα καταπληκτικό δρομολόγιο


Με το πλοίο ταξίδεψα το 1991 από Πάτρα προς Αγκώνα και ομολογώ ότι το καταχάρηκα εξαιρετικό service ,εξαίσιο φαγητό ,το πλήρωμα ευγενέστατο ,με λίγα λόγια ένα ταξίδι όνειρο θεωρώ ότι σε σχέση με τον τότε Θεόφιλο ήταν ένα κλικ πάνω έχω και μία καρτ-ποστάλ του πλοίου και θα την ανεβάσω

----------


## BOBKING

> Παρολο που ειχαν τα υπερβαπορια της εποχης ,στην φωτο του εσωτερικου βλεπουμε το <βεραντα ντεκ> του παλιου φεστος


Το Φαίδρα δεν έκανε ποτέ τα δρομολόγια Ελλάδας Ιταλίας Τουρκίας νομίζω μόνο τα Αριάδνη ,Κνωσσός ,Φαιστός ,Κινγκ Minos ,Ελ Γκρέκο τον Βασιλιά Μίνωα το αναφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη το εσωτερικό του Φαιστός το θυμάμαι ,η συγκεκριμένη βεράντα ήταν πνιγμένη στο ξύλο και ήταν η αγαπημένη μου ένα από τα πολλά που μου άρεσε στο πλοίο

----------


## renetoes

> Το Φαίδρα δεν έκανε ποτέ τα δρομολόγια Ελλάδας Ιταλίας Τουρκίας νομίζω μόνο τα Αριάδνη ,Κνωσσός ,Φαιστός ,Κινγκ Minos ,Ελ Γκρέκο τον Βασιλιά Μίνωα το αναφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη το εσωτερικό του Φαιστός το θυμάμαι ,η συγκεκριμένη βεράντα ήταν πνιγμένη στο ξύλο και ήταν η αγαπημένη μου ένα από τα πολλά που μου άρεσε στο πλοίο



Το KING MINOS δεν πραγματοποίησε ποτέ αυτό το δρομολόγιο. Το έκαναν τα ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ (με τον καπετάν Βασίλη Βρεττό), ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, (καπετάν Παντελής Μιχαλοδημητράκης), ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ (ο "θρύλος" Βαγγέλης Στάικος)

----------


## BOBKING

> Το KING MINOS δεν πραγματοποίησε ποτέ αυτό το δρομολόγιο. Το έκαναν τα ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ (με τον καπετάν Βασίλη Βρεττό), ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, (καπετάν Παντελής Μιχαλοδημητράκης), ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ (ο "θρύλος" Βαγγέλης Στάικος)


Σωστά τώρα το θυμήθηκα το Κινγκ Minos με μπέρδευε λόγω το ότι στα φυλλάδια των Μινωικών το διαφήμιζαν στην πρώτη σελίδα του φυλλαδίου αλλά και από τις καρτ-ποστάλ στα δρομολόγια Ελλάδας Ιταλίας Τουρκίας
Για να δούμε και την καρτ-ποστάλ του Φαίδρα
PhotoScan 10.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Eixε πάει Τουρκία το Φαίδρα ??Αν ναι σε ποιο λιμάνι??

----------


## BOBKING

> Eixε πάει Τουρκία το Φαίδρα ??Αν ναι σε ποιο λιμάνι??


Το Φαίδρα πότε δεν έκανε τα δρομολόγια Ελλάδας - Ιταλίας - Τουρκίας μόνο τα Φαιστός ,Ελ Γκρέκο και Αριάδνη το λιμάνι που έπιναν επίσης είναι το Κουσάντασι

----------


## BOBKING

Ένα ακόμη κολλάζ μου που έφτιαξα το 2006 με το Φαίδρα σε 3 διαφορετικές πόζες με 3 διαφορετικά σίνιαλα χαρισμένο στους λάτρεις των πλοίων της Αδριατικής 
a3833f88d749490eb5ec87d5dc3d93f8.png

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Διάφορα στιγμιότυπα της πριγκίπισσας, πρωταγωνίστριας σε παλιά ελληνική σειρά.

Η αριστερή κονσόλα. Ιαπωνικού στυλ μεν, με τα κλασσικά ευρωπαικά χειριστήρια δε (και τον αγαπημένο Γιώργο Παρτσαλάκη σαν... κατ' ανάγκη "πλοίαρχό" της.  :Very Happy: ) Δυστυχώς σπάνιες οι εικόνες της γέφυρας στο Διαδίκτυο, ακόμα και για το αδελφό Θεόφιλο.
fedra bridge 1.jpg

Στη Βενετία υπό συνοδεία ρυμουλκού (διακρίνεται να έχει περαστεί ο κάβος αλλά δεν φαίνεται αν τον έχει δώσει και ρυμουλκείται).

fedra bow.jpg

Και άλλη μία κοντινή στον εργάτη της άγκυρας και την παλιά σημαία των Μινωικών Γραμμών στο βάθος.

fedra capstan.jpg
(καλού κακού με καλυμμένο το πρόσωπο, μη γνωρίζοντας αν ο άνθρωπος είναι ηθοποιός ή κανονικός ναυτικός). 

Γενικά και σε άλλα πλάνα το πλοίο φαίνεται σε άριστη κατάσταση, αλλά δυστυχώς σε μια εποχή που όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί επανειλημμένα, η ματαιοδοξία έτεινε να πνίξει όλο τον κόσμο, όχι μόνο τις εταιρείες...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Βασιλοβάπορα στα νειάτα τους.Αυτό δυστυχώς έφυγε νωρίς.Ήταν κ πιό όμορφο χωρίς τον περιστερώνα.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Ίσως να μην πρόλαβε να τον "στείλει" τον Θεόφιλο η ΝΕΛ, μια και προφανώς κατάλαβε νωρίς ότι το παράκανε με τον τότε εκσυγχρονισμό (επίσης "μοδάτη" λέξη για την εποχή  :Devilish: ) του στόλου της (άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία οι Κεντέρηδες), και τον κράτησε... Για όσα έφευγαν, ευτυχώς που τότε υπήρχε και ο "αραβο-τουρκικός" κόσμος και έσωσε πολλά ιστορικά σκαριά (ιδίως της Αδριατικής) από πρόωρη διάλυση...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ίσως να μην πρόλαβε να τον "στείλει" τον Θεόφιλο η ΝΕΛ, μια και προφανώς κατάλαβε νωρίς ότι το παράκανε με τον τότε εκσυγχρονισμό (επίσης "μοδάτη" λέξη για την εποχή ) του στόλου της (άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία οι Κεντέρηδες), και τον κράτησε... Για όσα έφευγαν, ευτυχώς που τότε υπήρχε και ο "αραβο-τουρκικός" κόσμος και έσωσε πολλά ιστορικά σκαριά (ιδίως της Αδριατικής) από πρόωρη διάλυση...


Πρόθεση γιά να τον "στείλει" δεν είχε φανεί τουλάχιστον.
Η Ερυθρά θάλασσα ανέκαθεν ήταν το καταφύγιο των "ξεζουμισμένων" σκαριών τα οποία στο τέλος οι Άραβες τα έκαιγαν ή τα βούλιαζαν,κάτι το οποίο έχει καιρό να συμβεί.
Εκείνο το οποίο είναι σχετικά πρόσφατο,αφορά την περιοχή της Μαύρης θάλασσας της οποίας η αγορά άνοιξε με την κατάρρευση του ανατολικού μπλοκ κ δεν είναι μόνο Τούρκοι αλλά κ άλλοι από τις πρώην σοβιετικές "δημοκρατίες".

----------

